# Cervidil experience?



## RedBreeze5

If you've been induced using Cervidil, please give me your experience with this drug. I am supposed to be induced with this Sunday p.m. and I'm somewhat nervous. :shrug:


----------



## suri mum

Hi Red Breeze!

Sorry no one saw this last night. I hope you get more replies than this one before Sunday, so your mind is put to rest a bit. Please don't worry! How exciting that you'll be seeing your baby so soon!

Cervadil is a pessary, that is inserted into your v*g#na. It acts like prostoglandin, and ripens and softens your cervix, which is a necessary part of early labour. If your body is ready for labour, the Cervadil alone can often bring about labour. This is what happened with my last baby. I was 40 weeks but had very little amniotic fluid, so my doctor decided to induce. She tried the cervadil first, as my cervix was already showing signs of readiness, and it worked. I had a very natural labour, starting with cramping and progressing normally. Baby was born about 10 hours after inserting the Cervadil. That sounds long for a fifth baby, but the first 6 or 7 hours were very, very light cramps and twinges, so it wasn't as intense as it sounds.

I had Cervadil with my second baby, too, though the circumstances were a bit different. In this case I was being induced a week and a half early because of some on-going issues with the baby. That time my cervix wasn't very ripe, so they used the Cervadil first, but after a couple of hours when it was obvious that it wasn't bringing on labour alone, I was given pitocin to induce labour.

Some women go into labour after getting the Cervadil, but prepare yourself for possibly needing pitocin if it doesn't have a great enough effect. Ask your care providers to start the pitocin slowly and very gradually increase the dosage, so that you can try and effect a more natural labour. I was terrified of the pitocin but doing it this way it wasn't as bad as I had expected and similar in intensity to my other labours. 

Good luck, hun!


----------



## mummyconfused

Im having cervidil in 4days.......... Any other stories?


----------



## pomm73

They used it on me for my daughter. I went into the hospital not even 1 cm dil. and they put that in me around 9:00 P.M. on tuesday and it worked! By 12:11 P.M. Wednesday afternoon I had my wonderful little girl =) I didn't need any other medication to push the labor onwards so hopefully you have luck with it! Good luck and congrats on having the baby soon! :dance:


----------



## KandyKinz

With my second birth I was induced at 40+4 because my ob was going away on holidays the following week....... I was 2cm dilated and was given cervidil at 5:00PM. Within 30 minutes I was having contractions every 5 minutes. By 6:00pm I was having contractions every 2-3 minutes. At 7:30pm they removed the cervidil because my contractions were too long and too close together. I was 6cm at that point. At 10:00pm I started to push and I had my daughter at 10:10. 

(Then with my first labour I was induced at 41+1. I was given the prostin gel that time around in the evening then was sent home for the night and came back in the morning. The pitocin was started at 9:00am, I started feeling the contractions at noon, started pushing at 3:00pm and baby was born at 3:54PM)

And in my midwifery student experiences I'd say about half of woman will go into labour with just cervidil alone (though most tended not to go into labour as fast as I did) and the other half ended up needing pit.


----------



## mummyconfused

Thanks u sooo much kandy, i feel sooooooooooooo much better!


----------

